# Adding aquarium salt..?



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I've recently bought a small bag of aquarium salt, to add to my 10gal freshwater tank. I've read that Mollies do better in brackish water, so adding salt was a suggestion. The only other fish species besides the Mollies is a Rosy Barb, which I've found does not mind the salt.

Well, the bag I purchased has relatively large chunks of salt. About half the size of a pea. 

On the directions it claims that aquarium salt does not evaporate, and I'm to add one rounded teaspoon for every 5 gallons. 

So this is a pretty stupid question, but am I supposed to crush the salt before adding it? Or just plop in the two teaspoons of chunks?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

i just plop it in my tank to be honest. Also when you do a water change depending on the amount of water you take out you will reduce your salt content in the tank. So every now and then after about 5 gallons of water removed when doing water changes add another tablespoon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Do not just plop them in. You need to slowly bring up the level. First off, you need a specific gravity meter to measure the salinity. Usually these come with specific gravity on one side and ppt of salt on the other. ocean salinity is 35 ppt, and normal full saltwater tank specific gravity is 0.021. I'm not sure how important this is actually for mollies, but with a normal saltwater aquarium you cannot just put the salt in.

You need to mix the salt separately with some water, and remove a little water from the aquarium and slowly add the salt mixture to the aquarium until you get the right salinity. Also, it says 2 teaspoons is probably for full salt water. In that case, it could be very harmful and kill your mollie (idk anything about mollies).

The meter is called a hydrometer, any LFS or mart will have it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

at 1 rounded teaspoon of salt per 5 gallons ; there is no need to worry about specific gravity..this is a very mild solution that will be almost unmeasurable..it is best to dissolve the salt in a cup of warm water and then add it to the tank..
what they mean by the salt not evaporating is that as the water evaporates the salt stays behind in the water..if you let half of the water in the tank evaporate ; the salt level would be equal to 2 teaspoons per gallon.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

One teaspoon/ 5 gals of water is not a lot of salt. Just plop it in in chunks. It will slowly dissolve. Your fish will be fine. Keep in mind tho, it is not just the salt that makes water brackish. Mollies do best in hard water with a high PH. Do you know the PH of your tap water? There are ways to make your water ideal for your mollies but you need to know what you have to start with. Also, next time you buy salt just pick up a cheap box of non-iodized salt at the grocery store. It's the same thing and a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

I guess i just have my mind set for full brackish/SW.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I do have a pH buffer that will bring the pH level to 7.5, which seems pretty ideal for the Mollies. I don't have a test kit to test the pH level, but I'm assuming it may be neutral? I always add 4 drops of Dechlor-Ease per gallon into my tank water, as our tap has chlorine in it. I won't add the buffer until I do get a kit though, just in case.

The aquarium salt I bought was only $1.99 for 1 pound give or take, so it wasn't costly. 

I guess I'll go with the suggestion of dissolving the salt in warm water before adding it into the tank. I definitely feel a lot better about that option, versus just dropping it in.

Also about the evaporating bit, forgive me everyone, I was a bit slow on that. xD For some reason I was thinking dissolving, not evaporating. No wonder I didn't understand the directions. 

Anyway, thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Um, I would strongly advise against dissolving it in warm water. I know people use warn water to fill tanks and what not, but water heaters are often filled with heavy metals. They don't normally harm us. Actually a close friend of the family used to make tea every day, and when his instant hot broke he started using the water heater. 2 weeks later he was in the hospital because of the crap in his water heater. It is fine for our ingestion every once in a while... but a fish has to "breathe" it 24/7. So just do cold water, then heat it on the stove or microwave. It would probably be fine to just do hot tap... but idk... i don't like to.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The main reason why you do not want to just dump the salt into the tank is that fish like to explore and they (at least in my tank the one time I made this mistake) like to be curious with their mouths. This gives them a mouthful of salt. Just save yourself the trouble and dissolve the salt in water. It doesn't have to be extra warm or extra cold or any of that. Just tank temperature water until the salt is no longer in granules. Then just dump it in. No special amount to add at any special rate. At that low salinity rate you just don't need to worry about it.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Two things:
1- 'Aquarium Salt' is just plain old salt for more money. You can just use table salt (with or without iodine, it isn't a problem)
2- Nearly all fish will benefit from a tad bit of salt. It provides elements that are key components to electrolytes. Ideally fish food should supply this, but it probably can't hurt to put a little bit of salt into your tank. I put a half a handful of Kosher salt (non-iodized) into my 55g about once a month and a little less iodized table salt maybe once every other month. I always dissolve the salt in a watering can or a bucket first.


----------



## saint kay (Dec 22, 2009)

I also have a question regarding the brackish water fishes.
I have a GSP and i just sorta 'plop' in the salt too... 
How much salt do i have to add in for a 7G?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Well if it's 1 rounded teaspoon for 5 gallon, I would say 1 rounded teaspoon and 1 teaspoon.

I mean, there's not really a set amount though. it all depends on the fish.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

It will be more than 1 per 5 gallons. When you get a fish you need to look up their care requirements, especially when they are brackish. Brackish goes from low to almost marine. That means that you can't just guess at the amount of salt that is actually needed. You don't have to get it "spot on" but you do need to get it close. 

http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/ug.php/v/PufferPedia/Brackish/T_Nigroviridis/

Care: Requires *medium to high-end brackish water, and usually thrives in marine conditions.* Introduce to a fully cycled aquarium, and raise the specific gravity by at least 0.002 per week, aiming for 1.015.

You will need a specific gravity meter to measure this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Just to point out, marine is I believe .021 - .024 , or about 35 ppt.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Just so you guys know, brackish water fish need marine salt not aquarium salt. Although the aquarium salt is better than freshwater, fish like GSP who need almost full saltwater, will do MUCH better with marine salt.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

lemons: the puffer needs about 1.015, therefore your numbers are not correct.

Marine is 1.020-1.024 in general. I do believe you have forgotten the 1


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

yeah, i was saying full marine just to give him some idea of where it stood in relation.

I was saying in general 
And w.e, the 1 wasnt important haha.


----------

